# Potamogeton what?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, I got this plant from a plant farm in Indonesia as Potamogeton sp.

I don't have a picture, I can not take a picture at the present time.

Here is a description. The leaves are long, narrow coming to a point at the end. The leaves are a kinda light olive green with a ribbed vein going down the center of the leaf. The leaves look more like Willow leaf Hygrophila or the Hygrophila costata I had, but the stems are not thick and woody like Hygro. The seed portion looks like little chaffs of wheat.

I know Oriental Aquarium has several Potamogeton species, but I can not find my OA book, and I can not find any pictures on the internet. I am willing to bet it is the same specie as one OA has.

It looks like a neat plant, but I know I will never sell it without a name or a picture. Any ideas?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

P. gayii?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

No, definetly not gayii. I have that. Anyone have a picture of willow leaf hygro?

This is as close to what I can find that it looks like


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A _Potamogeton_ specie*s* that comes to mind is _P. wrightii_. It's on page 406 of Kasselmann. Sorry, no picture on the net is handy.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh I forgot about the Kasselmann book! Duh! OK, I think I can dig up that book. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I did find a picture of wrightii on Plant Geeks, which is a horrible picture, and if I went by this alone I would say it is not a match, but I will investigate further










I am going to have to buy a cable for my camera so I can take a picture...

If anyone is willing to take a nice photo, I will send the plant to you free of charge!


----------

